# Help Identify This Steady Rest



## bodaver32 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello,

I don't have a South Bend lathe but I happened upon this rest in a package deal.  I am confident it is original South Bend.  Is it for a 14.5" lathe?  I am confused because in researching it, in posts I found, some one stated the "T" suffix in the casting number indicated it is a 13".

Many thanks,


----------



## derf (Feb 4, 2016)

Judging by the width, it's for a 13".


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 4, 2016)

The letter T in the raised cast numbers is for a 13". The stamped numbers are the Code numbers SB used for the batches of parts...Bob


----------



## bodaver32 (Feb 4, 2016)

Excellent, thank you gentlemen for your help.


----------



## bodaver32 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello, I am still stumped by this rest.  I was contacted by a gentleman that told me that the TT in the casting indicates that it is for the 14" South Bend lathe. That the 14"  had the same way dimensions as the 13".

Anyone familiar with this?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 27, 2016)

I was under the impression that the SBL 14-1/2" swing lathe was modeled off of the 16" swing lathe, not the 13" lathe.

Send a PM to aametalmaster, he is the residence expert on South Bend Lathes in my book.  See if he can clarify this for you.


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 27, 2016)

4gsr said:


> I was under the impression that the SBL 14-1/2" swing lathe was modeled off of the 16" swing lathe, not the 13" lathe.
> QUOTE]
> That is correct. The 14 1/2" and the 16" SBL use the same tag. The 14" lathe is a newer square head lathe...Bob


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 27, 2016)

Is that the variable speed model powered by a DC motor that SBL came out with in the late 1960's early 1970's?


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes '69-'83 was when they were made...Bob


----------

